# Reusable energy help.



## lOMICRONl (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, probably the best place to put this would be here. Electricity is needed for almost all communications unless your going to be a messenger by foot. Not likely to happen. If the power grid falls we loose most communication tools, except for good radios that can go maybe 50mi.

So for about 3 weeks now I've been studying a lot on generators and other power supplies you can use. Also on ways to produce electricity I'm talking small amounts of electricity nothing to Power Denver but possibly a home or at least a room. 

As some people know, copper coils with a magnet inside that rotates will produce electricity. How much depends on how big everything is. Very easy to do if you have the right materials. There's also numerous ways ranging from a modified stationary bike to cars to windmills and moving water ways.

My idea since my area is super windy would be a modified windmill, pretty sure you guys can figure that out without much explaining. Thing is the wind isn't always blowing, so I would want a way to harness and be able to get power without the wind. I've got the basics of the windmill mapped out in my mind and on paper, but the saving power part. 

I have a few ideas on it but I want Other to know and help on this it may benefit you someday. 

The biggest one I have is something like a Layden Jar, or modernly knows as a compasitor from my understanding it's just like a battery with a lot more power. I also understand don't hesitate to correct me, but you also have to give it a charge.

So say I happen to get the windmill up and running producing electrical currents. Would it be possible to wire those currents down into a large water Layden jar (like a 55gal barrel?) then maybe put a regulator or something on that so the power isn't dangerous to people and electronics?

I'm lost and confused on this right now I think it would work but I could be wrong and don't want attempt it and have it blow up in my face.


----------

